# Турниры



## theAlone

Башня на Набережной против Дворца Культуры и Науки, Меркурий Сити Тауэр против Огненных башен, Мосфильм против Первой башни, Город Столиц против Красного Яблока. Всё это и многое другое в Европейском Кубке Небоскрёбов 2012 года!


----------



## GoR_Vrn

Фотка Меркурия неудачная, модераторы, "посоветуйте" им нормальную фотку.

Башня на набережной точно выиграет, Город столиц тоже, Меркурий с такой фоткой — нет =(








vs


----------



## theAlone

Нормальная. Никита же фоткал) Огненные вообще там недостроены.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

GoR_Vrn said:


> Фотка Меркурия неудачная, модераторы, "посоветуйте" им нормальную фотку.
> 
> Башня на набережной точно выиграет, Город столиц тоже, Меркурий с такой фоткой — нет =(


Фото роли не играет. 
ГС удачно бился с Эмпайром, многие знают ГС, в международке.

С Меркурием проблема будет одна - башни огня оч. классные.
Но победа будет за Меркурием.
ГС провалится.
БН пройдет во второй тур, Мосфильму можно сразу сказать "пока".


----------



## theAlone

Отбрасывая всё:









С этого ракурса Меркурий явно лучше Осколка.


----------



## roi95

А чё надо делать?


----------



## dars-dm

Про Мосфильм уже обсуждалось, что там, откровенно говоря, неудачная фотка. Лучше заменить хотя бы на такую:



levaniX said:


>


----------



## Radiokott

GoR_Vrn said:


> Фотка Меркурия неудачная, модераторы, "посоветуйте" им нормальную фотку.


+ 5. Очень неудачный ракурс (для голосовалки).



GoR_Vrn said:


> Башня на набережной точно выиграет


учитывая, что пол-Польши сидит на форуме, борьба может быть очень упорная. Да и вообще варшавская "сестра" очень красива.


----------



## Radiokott

Меркурий - самый высокий и самый красивый в Европе. И не только с этого ракурса.

фото неудачное - не видно формы здания, как бы не проиграть из-за него.


----------



## CemenTT

Фото "Дома на Мосфильмоской" действительно очень позорное!


----------



## alley cat

Меркурий, даже с этого ракурса, выигрывает необычным для небоскребов цветом стекла.


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> А чё надо делать?


кэп подсказывает, что голосовать надо..


----------



## roi95

Круто. И че достанется победителю?


----------



## Ultramarine

ИМХО, соперники у БаНаНа, Меркурия и Мосфильма очень сильны.


----------



## elto

omfg
ну и фотка у мосфильма. жестокая 
это башня вообще издалека не очень выигрышно смотрится


----------



## Radiokott

ИМХО такой вид лучше, чем тот где небоскреб и невтемачная стена сбоку в полвысоты. Но в противостоянии с Первой башней конечно шансов у Мосфильма мало.










Tour First больше всех мне нравится в зарубежной Европе. Но голосовать буду за Мосфильм.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Мосфильм уже проиграл.


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> Круто. И че достанется победителю?


признание


----------



## GoR_Vrn

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone проигрываем =((


----------



## raisonnable

GoR_Vrn said:


> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone проигрываем =((


Варшавская сестра во много раз круче, как по мне. Голосовал за неё.


----------



## bus driver

raisonnable said:


> Варшавская сестра во много раз круче, как по мне. Голосовал за неё.


+1 сделал то же самое


----------



## Evrasia 99911

raisonnable said:


> Варшавская сестра во много раз круче, как по мне. Голосовал за неё.


На вкус и цвет товарищей нет, но - что же вы делаете в ветке ММДЦ-Москва Сити? 
Шли бы тогда уж в Варшавскую, ИМХО.

*ЗЫ:* Отдам голос за башни огня, пусть Мерк с позором провалится.


----------



## Sergius N

raisonnable said:


> Варшавская сестра во много раз круче, как по мне. Голосовал за неё.


Справедливости ради, не совсем корректное сравнение. Это все же Сталинский ампир, а он в любом случае будет выигрышнее современных башен из стекла и бетона. Тут надо было МГУ для сравнения поставить, и тогда бы перевес был иным)

Голосовал за БнН, хотя Варшавское здание объективно намного более красивое)


----------



## Пятница

варианты ответов в общем разделяются выбором между прошлым и современным. 

я выбрал современное.


----------



## Keyone

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *ЗЫ:* Отдам голос за башни огня, пусть Мерк с позором провалится.


что же ты делаешь в ветке ММДЦ-Москва Сити? 
Шел бы тогда уж в Бакинскую, ИМХО.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Keyone said:


> что же ты делаешь в ветке ММДЦ-Москва Сити?
> Шел бы тогда уж в Бакинскую, ИМХО.


Я просто уловил комменты от многих участников форума, что многим нравятся башни огня, мне тоже, собственно, если многим, из нашй секции, "нравится" Варшавская Сталинка, то мне нравятся они, башни в Баку. 

Рассуждать можно много и долго, но обидно, что некоторый народ голосует за противника. Их выбор, но после этого только пусть не говорят: "БНН ваапще крутая! Мега! Лучшая в ММДЦ!"


----------



## raisonnable

Evrasia 99911 said:


> На вкус и цвет товарищей нет, но - что же вы делаете в ветке ММДЦ-Москва Сити?
> Шли бы тогда уж в Варшавскую, ИМХО.


Эммм, а это тут причём? Я не голосую при принципу "ООО РОССИЯ ВПЕРЁД!!!!!!!!", а голосую за то, что нравится.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Рассуждать можно много и долго, но обидно, что некоторый народ голосует за противника. Их выбор, но после этого только пусть не говорят: "БНН ваапще крутая! Мега! Лучшая в ММДЦ!"


Тоже не понял выпада. Если сравнивать с остальными башнями ММДЦ, то БНН для меня на втором месте после ГС. Но в данный момент идёт соревнование с Дворцом культуры и науки, а он во много раз круче чем многие высотки, в Варшаве так с ним вообще ничего не сравниться.



Sergius N said:


> Голосовал за БнН, хотя Варшавское здание объективно намного более красивое)


Если бы проголосовал за Варшавскую сестру, то конца света да и конец России как государства не произошёл бы. Я гарантирую это.

Но это уже оффтоп, да.


----------



## Ysh

евразию и меркурий достроят - будет смотреться наконец как нормальный такой деловой квартал, а не как вечная стройка


----------



## Shwed

Помнится поляки чуть ли не снести дворец хотели


----------



## Alexenergy

Та эта Варшавская сестра страшнее всех ее Московских сестер, тогда почему эта "пародия" находится в евро топе-32, а, к примеру, МГУ или Украина отсутствует? Только потому, что в Варшаве она одна а в Москве их 7, да и еще сколько небоскребов в ММДЦ и вообще, тогда это-необъективно мнение!


----------



## vegorv

Меркурий и Мосфильм однозначно круче всех в Европе. Париж и Лондон ничего путнго не построили, ну огурец может но он мелковат. Про остальные города и говорить нечего.


----------



## dars-dm

Потому что поляков на форуме больше


----------



## Evrasia 99911

vegorv said:


> и Мосфильм


Башня во Франции в несколько раз круче Мосфильмовской.


----------



## Keyone

vegorv said:


> Про остальные города и говорить нечего.


А как же Turning Torso в Мальмё? Один из лучших небоскребов Европы как по мне


----------



## KLoun

Из наших нормальная фотка только у ГС, остальные пролетят... не в первом туре, так во втором или третьем...

З.Ы. А фотки по ходу турнира нельзя менять?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

KLoun said:


> Из наших нормальная фотка только у ГС, остальные пролетят... не в первом туре, так во втором или третьем...


*Кость*, чем моя фотка Меркурия плоха? 
Вы меня судите за фотку? Или за что вы судите вообще фотку? Что не так в ней, ёлки?



KLoun said:


> З.Ы. А фотки по ходу турнира нельзя менять?


Можно, но зачем?
Те, кто знает, что такое Мосфильм, что такое Меркурий, БНН, те сделают разумный выбор.

То же самое относится и к башне из Франции, ко многим другим.

И все знают, кто будет победителем, они этого шанса не упустят.

*Политика* - она здесь всё решает.


----------



## KLoun

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Кость*, чем моя фотка Меркурия плоха?


Тем, что она очень хороша как художественная фотка объекта, который и так все знают, однако, отвратительна с точки зрения показа красоты и архитектуры самого этого объекта, ибо показывает не то, как он реально смотрится с красивой стороны и для большиснтва, а то, каким его увидит тот, кто вдруг решит задрать голову, стоя внизу и обладая глазами с фокусным расстояние объектива 



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Те, кто знает, что такое Мосфильм, что такое Меркурий, БНН, те сделают разумный выбор.


Так выбор-то делают не те, кто знает, что это такое, а кто видит это всё если и не в первый, то во второй-третий раз в жизни (причём даже и не помнит, когда видел до этого). Или ты серьезно считаешь, что тясячам голосующих (в том числе и из других стран) больше заняться не чем, чем за этими объектами следить?

З.Ы. Политика сама по себе, однако голосование-то идёт именно за сами здания, а не за художественность фоток. То есть просто всему должно быть своё место.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

KLoun said:


> Тем, что она очень хороша как художественная фотка объекта, который и так все знают, однако, отвратительна с точки зрения показа красоты и архитектуры самого этого объекта, ибо показывает не то, как он реально смотрится с красивой стороны и для большиснтва, а то, каким его увидит тот, кто вдруг решит задрать голову, стоя внизу и обладая глазами с фокусным расстояние объектива


Значит не судите фото моё, если оно здесь не имеет места, с точки зрения "архитектуры", постите обычную фотку, постите, где он выглядит как кол, без силуэта...



KLoun said:


> Так выбор-то делают не те, кто знает, что это такое, а кто видит это всё если и не в первый, то во второй-третий раз в жизни (причём даже и не помнит, когда видел до этого). Или ты серьезно считаешь, что тясячам голосующих (в том числе и из других стран) больше заняться не чем, чем за этими объектами следить?
> 
> З.Ы. Политика сама по себе, однако голосование-то идёт именно за сами здания, а не за художественность фоток. То есть просто всему должно быть своё место.


Выбор делают, Поляки это уже сделали, или кто-то надеялся на иное? (я, да, надеялся, забыв про поляков)

Если все голосуют *за фото*, какого ж чёрта над фотками информация пущена - что это, какого когда постройки, какой высоты?!

Понравилась фраза - "Из наших нормальная фотка только у ГС"...
Почему ГС не выиграл, когда бился с ЕСБ? Неужели там фотка информативнее была? 

Ой беда, беда... :hm:


----------



## KLoun

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Почему ГС не выиграл, когда бился с ЕСБ? Неужели там фотка информативнее была?


Как он мог выиграть или не выиграть, если голосование только через неделю с лишним будет?


----------



## Igor

"Сталинская" высотка в Варшаве побеждает Башню на Набережной, нонсенс!


----------



## beaver-hero

так азербайджан и в футбол в зоне УЕФА играет. Неевропейские страны в Евровидении не участвуют. Значит - хоть часть Азербайджана находится в Европе


----------



## Galandar

AutoUnion said:


> Кстати если выбирают лучшую башню европы, чего в этом списке делает Баку? :nuts: То что там прошло евровидение, это не переносит географически Азербайджан в европу!


Азербайджан как и Россия евразийская страна. Если учитывать географию, то страна имеет как европейскую так и азиатскую части, ведь Кавказский хребет делит континенты http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe геополитически же Азербайджан, как и наши закавказские соседи, часть единой Европы.

Азербайджан как и Россия член всех до исключения европейских организаций кроме ЕС, но даже у последнего Азербайджан в списке европейских стран не членов ЕС http://europa.eu/about-eu/countries/index_en.htm


----------



## ancov

Galandar, а что такое журабль?


----------



## Ultramarine

beaver-hero said:


> так азербайджан и в футбол в зоне УЕФА играет.


В УЕФА емнип, ещё и Казахстан с Израелем, но это не значит, что они находятся в Европе.



Galandar said:


> Азербайджан как и Россия евразийская страна. Если учитывать географию, то страна имеет как европейскую так и азиатскую части, ведь Кавказский хребет делит континенты http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe геополитически же Азербайджан, как и наши закавказские соседи, часть единой Европы.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Граница_Европа-Азия
Здесь немного другие сведения. Так что чёткой гранцы Европа-Азия нет.

ИМХО, Азербайджан - не Европа. Великобритания - тоже не Европа.


----------



## ikeamen

Вы тут все опухли что ли? Азербайджан - это Сибирь!


----------



## theAlone

А ГС тут обыгрывает Комерцбанк Тауэр

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120704


----------



## Keyone

..и в следующем туре выходит на Tour First. Вот там уже не так очевидно все.


----------



## theAlone

А затем, если проходит, на Шард или Флейм Таурс. Ну да, сильные соперники, учитывая, что Флейм расквасила Меркурий...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ГС скорее обойдёт Tour First, Шард... скорее... всего тоже обойдёт. 
Башни огня - под вопросом.

Но шансы есть.


----------



## Radiokott

башни огня уг, Шард и Первая башня - гораздо сложнее соперники. Западная Европа за них голосует.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Radiokott said:


> башни огня уг


Конечно УГ! 

Flame Towers (287) | Tower 185 (186)

При том, что это самое УГ удавило уже 2-го соперника. :lol:


----------



## bus driver

Radiokott said:


> башни огня уг, Шард и Первая башня - гораздо сложнее соперники. Западная Европа за них голосует.


Согласен. Мне Турфёрст даже больше ГС нравится :shifty:


----------



## Galandar

Radiokott said:


> башни огня уг...


Эх, побольше бы нам таких уг 

Башни символизируют три огненных пламени на гербе Баку










Фотография говорит сама за себя - Башни Огня


----------



## Ultramarine

Radiokott said:


> башни огня уг


haters gonna hate


----------



## theAlone

Тем временем, Осколок и Огни идут вровень, на данный момент лидирует Баку.

А завтра наши Столицы против Первой Башни.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Накаркал... =/

Шард начинает вырываться, на несколько голосов, но это уже +1%.

Не дай Бог.


----------



## Galandar

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Накаркал... =/
> 
> Шард начинает вырываться, на несколько голосов, но это уже +1%.
> 
> Не дай Бог.


У Шарда больше шансов взять этот раунд, многие голоса он получает из-за (1) месторасположения (Лондон), (2) западноевропейского высокомерия. У Флеймсов более футуристический и уникальный дизайн, а ночное освещение в виде пламени выглядит весьма заманчиво. Шард неплохой, но менее приметный (если бы не высота!), плюс он мне напоминает узкую версию отеля в Пхеньяне.

В любом случае даже если Флеймс не пройдут, будем продолжать болеть за ваш Город Столиц. Удачи! :cheers1:


----------



## Sokol-Saratov

Всего 6 голосов отрыв.


----------



## Galandar

Sokol-Saratov said:


> Всего 6 голосов отрыв.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Всё, Башни Огня отправились в прошлое... - 20 голосов. 

...


----------



## theAlone

Ну, понеслась. Шард против Столиц, голосуем!


----------



## Radiokott

107-144 в пользу ГС. Пока тренд хороший. 

Надо б выложить в комментах хорошее ночное фото с подсветкой, лондонцы уже начали


----------



## CemenTT

Ну что ж, всех поздравляю - мы в финале (и, кажется, с приличных отрывом)!
К слову сказать, именно такой финал я и хотел!


----------



## theAlone

голосование полуфинала пока идет, и разрыв держится на 80-90. Надеюсь, что за это время он не сократится


----------



## Brad

theAlone said:


> голосование полуфинала пока идет, и разрыв держится на 80-90. Надеюсь, что за это время он не сократится


сократился - 63


----------



## theAlone

Brad said:


> сократился - 63


Вот это пугает, как бы они в тихаря не опередили нас  А то попахивает уже нечестной игрой.


----------



## Radiokott

да, разрыв сокращается, 59 сейчас.


----------



## vartal

Видать, агитируют тех, кто ещё не проголосовал...


----------



## vegorv

забавно,что скоро на Олимпиаде тоже будем с британцами бороться за 3 место. Ну, ГС явно интереснее клыка этого.


----------



## vegorv

по моему, вся российская секция за ГС проголосовала. остались несколько человек,которые просто не в курсе.


----------



## Keyone

Дворцовая Площадь в следующем раунде выходит на Площадь Святого Петра. Интересная битва будет.
А в финале 100% Красная vs. Таймс Сквер


----------



## theAlone

Поздравляю, Город Столиц обыграл Осколок со счетом 454:389 и выходит в финал против Огурца, который в свою очередь выиграл Turning Torso со счетом 338:319. :banana:


----------



## Brad

Да, подавляющее большинство россиян будут рады этому)


----------



## Brad

theAlone said:


> Поздравляю, Город Столиц обыграл Осколок со счетом 454:389 и выходит в финал против Огурца, который в свою очередь выиграл Turning Torso со счетом 338:319. :banana:


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=55775882

Каждый голос будет решающим, надо еще подготовить ссылки на красивые виды ГС,


----------



## Radiokott

Я думаю с огурцом будет полегче. Шард был гораздо интереснее и популярнее.


----------



## ikeamen

в Square cup сегодня Times Sqr


----------



## Keyone

Что будем от России номинировать?  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93910630#post93910630


----------



## bus driver

Империю конечно, жутко неудачный тучерез получился


----------



## Brad

ikeamen said:


> в Square cup сегодня Times Sqr


А что нам до этого? Хотите начать валить противника на дальних подступах?)


----------



## dars-dm

По-моему, Континенталь гораздо ужаснее Империи


----------



## Brad

К тому же некоторые россияне принципиально голосуют постоянно против Москвы.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Brad said:


> К тому же некоторые россияне принципиально голосуют постоянно против Москвы.


Ну и по... с ними. Это их дело.)


----------



## osmant

противостояние поляки vs остальной форум кажется наиболее интересным и показательным...


----------



## Bassik

Меркурий против Огурца, а что с фоткой Меркурия?

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Интересно, а все понимают, что нельзя, что бы Меркурий прошел в следующий тур? 

Хотя я там наших практически и не вижу. Accel и Бассик там точно.


----------



## bus driver

^^ Не понимаю, что оба этих здания (впрочем как и Монпарнас с Метлайфом) делают в данном турнире. Но поскольку они присутствуют, то вынужден был проголосовать против меркурия, огурец все же посимпатичней


----------



## Evrasia 99911

bus driver said:


> огурец все же посимпатичней


Голосуют за здание-урода. То есть те, кто отдал голос за Огурца, считают, что он уродливей, чем Меркурий. 

Те, кто проголосовал за Мерк, считают, что он урод, а Огурец краше. 

Если я ничего не путаю. (то есть многие проголосовали на оборот)))) )


----------



## bus driver

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Голосуют за здание-урода. То есть те, кто отдал голос за Огурца, считают, что он уродливей, чем Меркурий.
> 
> Те, кто проголосовал за Мерк, считают, что он урод, а Огурец краше.
> 
> Если я ничего не путаю. (то есть многие проголосовали на оборот)))) )


Я знаю как голосовать. Чтобы проголосовать против МСТ, надо проголосовать за него :nuts:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

bus driver said:


> Я знаю как голосовать. Чтобы проголосовать против МСТ, надо проголосовать за него :nuts:


:nuts:

Чтоб он вышел дальше, нужно отдать за него больше голосов, чем за Лондон. 
Но, если Меркурий пройдёт дальше, это означает, что он уродливей, чем Огурец. Как-то так. 

То есть кто проголосовал за Мерк = против него.


----------



## bus driver

Evrasia 99911 said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Чтоб он вышел дальше, нужно отдать за него больше голосов, чем за Лондон.
> Но, если Меркурий пройдёт дальше, это означает, что он уродливей, чем Огурец. Как-то так.
> 
> То есть кто проголосовал за Мерк = против него.


Ну я так и сделал


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Предатель. :troll: )


----------



## vartal

bus driver said:


> вынужден был проголосовать против меркурия, огурец все же посимпатичней


Чем этот уродливый огурец красивее Меркурия? :nuts:


----------



## KLoun

Ну, справедливости ради, Мерк на этой фотке и правда уродлив чуть более, чем полностью.


----------



## bus driver

vartal said:


> Чем этот уродливый огурец красивее Меркурия? :nuts:


Почти всем. Пропорции, цветовое решение и тд и тп. Он проиграл в финале еврокап только чумовому ГС.


----------



## Radiokott

Совершенно абсурдный турнир.


----------



## vartal

bus driver said:


> Почти всем. Пропорции, цветовое решение и тд и тп.


Ну какие пропорции могут быть у огурца, кроме круглой и опухшей непонятно-зелёного цвета наружности?


----------



## Brad

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Интересно, а все понимают, что нельзя, что бы Меркурий прошел в следующий тур?


Почему нельзя?


----------



## vartal

Brad said:


> Почему нельзя?


Потому что его трудно назвать уродливым и скучным.


----------



## Brad

он уже участвует в этом конкурсе ужасных зданий. Этим он и запомнится, а в каком туре он проиграет не столь важно, вряд ли кто-нибудь будет это помнить. Победителем всё равно не станет.


----------



## theAlone

А кто его предложил?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Эм. Ну а что - ГС, Нордстар, Украина. Как бы и всё. Это по Москве.


----------



## elto

ну, город столиц, вроде как, в динамике хорош, а тут исключительно фотоконкурс..


----------



## xvoidx

Вот ещё один матч: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20121007
Красивейший венгерский подвесной мост против стрёмного иранского. Победил иранский :doh:


----------



## elto

не такой уж он и стрёмный


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Новый турнир по небоскрёбам, которые так и не были построены.*


----------



## Radiokott

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Новый турнир по небоскрёбам, которые так и не были построены.*


этот будет еще не скоро, а сейчас идет Nigth Cup, там 2 российских небоксреба - МГУ и ГС.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Угу.


----------



## Contr

У МГУ с Flame Towers идет упорнейшая борьба, всё решат один-два голоса.


----------



## Radiokott

разрыв сильно сократился за сутки. МГУ только на 1 голос опережает, а гС на 14.


----------



## Radiokott

МГУ теперь проигрывает. А ведь скоро голосование закроется.


----------



## Contr

МГУ походу проиграет.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Флэймы вырвались - Ура!


----------



## vartal

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Флэймы вырвались - Ура!


Чему ты радуешься-то?


----------



## xvoidx

Ну может, ему нравится!  Хотя не понимаю, что люди в этих башнях находят. Мне они червяков-мутантов напоминают, или пришельцев...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

vartal said:


> Чему ты радуешься-то?


Флеймы в лидерах - как же здесь не радоваться?


----------



## vartal

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Флеймы в лидерах - как же здесь не радоваться?


Вот и не могу никак понять - а чему там радоваться?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

vartal said:


> Вот и не могу никак понять - а чему там радоваться?


Дык, какая разница? Я же не предал родину за то, что проголосовал за наших соседей.


----------



## Radiokott

Флейм тауерс, конечно, интересный проект, один из лучших в бСССР вне Москвы, на уровне Высоцкого или небоскребов Астаны/Алма-Аты. Но как они выигрывают у Меркуриев и МГУ, ваще хз.


----------



## xvoidx

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Дык, какая разница? Я же не предал родину за то, что проголосовал за наших соседей.


Может, ты просто хочешь, чтобы Flame Towers состязались с City of Capitals? 



Radiokott said:


> Флейм тауерс, конечно, интересный проект, один из лучших в бСССР вне Москвы, на уровне Высоцкого или небоскребов Астаны/Алма-Аты. Но как они выигрывают у Меркуриев и МГУ, ваще хз.


Что там в Алма-Аты я не знаю, но Высоцкий всё же ниже уровнем. Flame Towers очень продвинутые башни, но они совсем не эстетичны, на мой взгляд. Могли бы какую-нибудь другую форму выбрать. Не такую странную...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Radiokott said:


> на уровне Высоцкого


:lol:



xvoidx said:


> Может, ты просто хочешь, чтобы Flame Towers состязались с City of Capitals?


Очень. Но! - Победит Крайслер!


----------



## Galandar

Radiokott said:


> Флейм тауерс, конечно, интересный проект, один из лучших в бСССР вне Москвы, на уровне Высоцкого или небоскребов Астаны/Алма-Аты. Но как они выигрывают у Меркуриев и МГУ, ваще хз.


Конкурс посвящен ночной подсветке зданий, а иллюминация ни одного из проектов названных вами, включая и башень из Moscow City, не лучше Flame Towers. И это не только мое субъективное мнение...

У Mercury или у CoC есть подобная иллюминация?






p.s. Да и Mercury мне чисто эстетически (формой и цветом) тоже меньше Flame Towers нравится


----------



## xvoidx

Ну если говорить чисто о подсветке, то да, у CoC она не лучшая. Но у МГУ она хорошая.


----------



## theAlone

Тем не менее, шли вровень


----------



## vartal

Galandar said:


> У Mercury или у CoC есть подобная иллюминация?


Есть и она явно получше смотрится, чем просто некий огонь с экрана мобильных начала 2000-х.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

vartal said:


> И что в ней такого особенного?


Подсветка Flame Towers имеет смысл, здания напоминают лепестки (пламя) огня (символ Баку).

Герб Баку:


----------



## xvoidx

Да нет, у Flame Towers отличная подсветка, да еще и со смыслом. Мне только форма не нравится.
А на СоС там что? Из фото непонятно. Там капельки падают?


----------



## Galandar

vartal said:


> Никакая дешёвенькая флэймовая подсветочка не сравнится с той, что есть у Города Столиц.


Дешевенькое отличное слово для описания всего того, что ты везде хвалишь, а хвалить ты любишь исключительно свое


----------



## Accel

xvoidx said:


> Ну если говорить чисто о подсветке, то да, у CoC она не лучшая. Но у МГУ она хорошая.


Что в ней хорошего? Просто статическое равномерное освещение.

Мне тоже само освещение у FT нравится, но форма зданий всё-таки странновата, похожа не на языки пламени, а на кое-что другое...


----------



## xvoidx

Ну в техническом плане иллюминация у FT намного продвинутее, конечно. Но у МГУ освещение, хоть и статическое, но не совсем равномерное, хотя и игры с деталями нет. Да дело и не в этом, турнир называется Night Cup, а не Illumation Cup, а МГУ в ночи смотрится очень неплохо, даже без продвинутой подсветки.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

vartal said:


> Никакая дешёвенькая флэймовая подсветочка не сравнится с той, что есть у Города Столиц.
> И что в ней такого особенного?
> Ну...Многие тоже самое и про эти самый Флэймы могут сказать. Что в них такого? Больше на каких-то глистов похожи, чем на здания...


----------



## Askario

У ФТ крутейшая подсветка.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Поздравлялки! 

- Башни огня выходят в лидеры этих соревнований! 

Видимо УГ краше, чем красивые башни Города Столиц! - С Шикарной! Яркой! Современной! Подсветкой! :troll:

*ЗЫ:* Вартал, не обижайся. - Город столиц уже имеет одну победу (заслуженную!). (В eurocup)


----------



## Galandar

^^ Огромное спасибо за вашу объективную поддержку! Я это высоко ценю :applause:


----------



## vartal

Galandar said:


> Дешевенькое отличное слово для описания всего того, что ты везде хвалишь, а хвалить ты любишь исключительно свое


Понимаешь ли, я не хвалю, а объясняю, почему у вас покупают те вагоны, что покупают. Пора бы уже научиться разделять эти понятия. 
А насчёт некоего хваления, которое ты мне тут приписал... Мне вот, к примеру, нравятся высокоскоростные поезда Сименс, что ездят по маршруту С-Петербург-Нижний Новгород. Да и "Ласточки" от того же Сименса хороши.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

vartal said:


> Да мне вообще на это как-то фиолетово всё.


Ну... Будь оно так, то тогда бы мы здесь не разговаривали на эту тему. Верно же? Верно. 


vartal said:


> Просто не очень удачное фото ГС взяли, где подсветка только одного цвета, поэтому и выглядит как-то невзрачно.


Зависть. - Чистой воды.


vartal said:


> А у флеймов ничего красивого в подсветке как-то нет.


Зависть. - Чистой воды. (а может даже ненависть, расизм, от части)


vartal said:


> Выглядит, как цветной экран у мобильников начала 2000-х годов.


Зависть. - Чистой воды.


И по всему остальному, ответ один - зависть.

Голосование доказало, что башни:
А - Имеют современный архитектурный облик.
Б - Имеют интересное освещение.

В - Я думаю, что в голосовании "2012 - Лучшее" Флеймы займут достойное место.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Дядя совсем болен...
Медок и чай - в помощь. 

Бред сивой кобылы оставьте при себе. - Лучше и дальше продолжать жевать.
*
Разговор закрыт.*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Evrasia 99911 said:


>


Две Столицы отправились в былое.









Высокие шансы удавить Крайслер, высокие шансы удавить и петронасы.


----------



## vartal

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Высокие шансы удавить Крайслер, высокие шансы удавить и петронасы.


Очень маловероятные шансы весьма.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Кота позвать?


----------



## vartal

Del.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Малый прогноз:


----------



## xvoidx

Я верю в Дворец Советов! Раша Таур - ничто перед ним!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Судя по турниру, то мы получаем как раз два финалиста:
*Russia Tower
Crystal Island*

Следовательно мы берём 2-ю золотую.


----------



## xvoidx

Если Дворец Советов не победит, то я окончательно разочаруюсь в этих турнирах.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

xvoidx said:


> Если Дворец Советов не победит


Не победит.


----------



## Kudinist

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Судя по турниру, то мы получаем как раз два финалиста:
> *Russia Tower
> Crystal Island*
> 
> Следовательно мы берём 2-ю золотую.


Почему вторую?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Kudinist said:


> Почему вторую?


После числа 1 идёт число 2.


----------



## Accel

Позолоченный свисток в номинации "мечтать не вредно" - чем не повод для гордости? :hahano:

P.S. Еще нужно засчитать победу в «Moscow Cup» :lol:


----------



## xvoidx

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Не победит.


Откуда такая уверенность?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> P.S. Еще нужно засчитать победу в «Moscow Cup» :lol:


Зачем скидывать всё в одну кучу?
Я победы зачисляю там, где есть зарубежные проекты.
Всё остальное - местное.


xvoidx said:


> Откуда такая уверенность?


ДС отстаёт на 20 очков, на данный момент.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

xvoidx said:


> Откуда такая уверенность?


*Хводик*, на твоё счастье "Дворец советов" и "Россия" сравнялись.


----------



## xvoidx

:banana:


----------



## xvoidx

Дворец Советов :banana:


----------



## Radiokott

мде, Россия должна была победить в этом турнире, единственный классный фостеровский проект.


----------



## Brad

Radiokott said:


> мде, Россия должна была победить в этом турнире, *единственный классный фостеровский проект.*


У фостера единственный классный проект, а в ссСР много классных было. Вот один из них и победит.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

"Россия" жжот!


----------



## xvoidx

ВТФ из ит? Где Дворец Советов???!!


Radiokott said:


> мде, Россия должна была победить в этом турнире, единственный классный фостеровский проект.


Да чем он классный-то? hno:


----------



## Accel

По сравнению с вольксхалле все эти штыри - ничто. Имхо.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Дворец Советов был взломан "читерами", флудерастами, Поляками. - Он вышел.


----------



## ikeamen

Евразия, 21_times_guy это ты?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Я теперь Поляк? О_о"

Или? О чём речь? Э. (ступор)

Ну во всяком случае *только у вас* такой ужас водится. (В Российской секции)


----------



## ikeamen

а Джан разве написал что это был поляк? 
тем более чтобы поляк проголосовал 21 times for it - *за Дворец Советов* - это по-моему дас ист фантастиш


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ikeamen said:


> а Джан разве написал что это был поляк?


Нас же это, ну, Поляки очень любят. Вот я и решил. :crazy2: 


ikeamen said:


> тем более чтобы поляк проголосовал 21 times for it - *за Дворец Советов* - это по-моему дас ист фантастиш


Лучше б был бы это "дас ист фантастиш"... 

Ибо Россия теперь проср*ал* и Д.С. и свою "Россию"


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Ну все ужо поняли:*









Из наших - только Дом на Мосфильмовской.
И Башни огня, естественно. )


----------



## CENTILION

ссылку можно на голосовалку?)))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## Gre4ko

Не совсем про небоскрёбы голосовалка, но всё-равно кину.


----------



## Ultramarine

Гречко, нам 100500 раз делали замечания, что нельзя так делать. :nono:


----------



## Gre4ko

Ultramarine said:


> Гречко, нам 100500 раз делали замечания, что нельзя так делать. :nono:


Нельзя давать ссылки что ли? Если да, то извиняюсь, но я же не призываю голосовать за кого то конкретно.


----------



## Contr

Фили лидирует с огромным отрывом! Без вариантов, первое место! Если бы не его Зима, я бы за Лиссабон проголосовал, но само фото по сюжету, технике, обработке не может не зацепить! Вряд ли что-то существенно поменяется в полле, заслуженное лидерство!


----------



## elto

а я бы его на последнее запихал. ситроен круче


----------



## Accel

А что за здание там на фото?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Fili - Ну просто ни о чём!... Просто ни о чём. 

Я за Биг-Бен голоснул. Мне понравился снимок, хоть он и банальный.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Пока так:








Флеймы жгут!


----------



## vartal

Что за Фили?


----------



## soloveich

Потрите ссылку блин. Первый раз что ли?


----------



## Ultramarine

Вообще, UPC непопулярен прежде всего из-за неудобного интерфейса.

Большинство обычных пользователей в лучшем случае ходят туда раз в год и то, чисто случайно.

Если сделать не на основе форума, а сделать фотогалеррею, и прикрутить ссылку под баннером, то будет намного удобнее.


----------



## Contr

^^ В UPC больше нет новых "контестов". Ян писал, что если подобный конкурс и будет, то совсем в другом формате и по другим правилам.


----------



## Ultramarine

Я уже это понял 
Не сразу заметил ту новость, т. к. действительно раз в год туда захожу.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ДНМ - про***л.

Мои поздравления.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
И так можно сказать.)


----------



## alley cat

osmant said:


> Ну что, друзья - проголосуем дружно за нашу "Исеть"? Покажем, чья секция круче? ))) http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


Что-то мы весь день на 12 голосов впереди, пора уж по серьёзней оторваться. :cheers:


----------



## AlexSanya

Красивая башня будет!


----------



## AlexSanya

Ничего оторвемся еще!


----------



## Demisgr77

AlexSanya said:


> Ничего оторвемся еще!


 На нем:


----------



## inter31

Сравнялся счёт. 95 - 95 сейчас.


----------



## artem_rave

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Дорогие форумчане. - Наши Уральские, якобы, друзья покрывают по полной
> программе нашу любимую Евразию на 12-м участке ММДЦ. (Покрываю в плане того, какая Евра ужасная и.т.д.)
> 
> За Евразию можно проголосовать.
> Просим. -
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone#whovoted


Да народ голосуем!!! Нашли с чем Евру сравнивать. Сейчас 50/50


----------



## croomm

Проголосовал за Исеть. Исеть скромнее, но с неплохим стеклом выглядит приятнее и современнее неудачной Евразии


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Исеть скоромнее?... Я боюсь, что там самый фетиш, на равне с Федерацией.
Что ту раскручивали - Докрутились, что эту раскручивают.
Выглядит приятнее... - Вот это интересно, в башне и половину не построили, а выглядит уже приятней.
Евра - Самый настоящий модерн. "Исеть" - Пародия на "Исеть".
Проект загубили. То что хотели, к сожалению было лучшим.

А на самом деле сравнивать *это* с Еврой - Это реально смешно.


----------



## Chimer

Честно и без всякой предвзятости за Евразию, на мой взгляд эта башня гораздо интересней. 

106-104 в пользу Евры 

А победить обязана Эволюция, я считаю kay:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Мерк/Эво.


----------



## Malahit

Chimer said:


> Честно и без всякой предвзятости за Евразию, на мой взгляд эта башня гораздо интересней.
> 
> 106-104 в пользу Евры
> 
> А победить обязана Эволюция, я считаю kay:


Остекление у Исети объективно намного лучше и интереснее чем у Евразии, чем та может похвастаться, кроме как того что похожа на двухъярусную коробку?



AlMax said:


> Стекла растут как грибы :
> 
> ^^ Увеличение по клику


----------



## sept

Чем Евразия интереснее? Непонятной пристройкой-башней на крыше? Т.е. по сути отсутствием вменяемого силуэта и форм?
Довольно безвкусным остеклением, рядом с которым простое и поэтому стильное остекление Исети выглядит несравнимо лучше?
Отсутствием игры фасадных элементов и цвета, т.е. главной особенностью облика Исети?
Да, один неоспоримый плюс у Евразии есть: она выше. Понятно, что есть люди для которых высота - единственный фактор, который они готовы принимать во внимание. 
Понятно также, что Евразия может получить много баллов от иностранных форумчан за раскрученное местоположение. Т.е. голосовать они будут за московский Сити, за Москву даже скорее, а не за само здание. За бренд.


----------



## osmant

ха, ну и интрига )))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Народ, вы с ума сошли? Вы себя слышите? - Вы что за сравнение за такое придумали - Сравниваете мышь со слоном! 

Получается чисто раскол - Каждый голосует сам за себя, не смотря на то, что предложено.

Голосуем за города, а не за здания.
Именно про то и говорил, что сравнивать Евру и Исеть смешно, т.к. это два абсолютно разных здания.
Прежде всего легче обосрать достатки, а недостатки оставить при себе.

У Исети лишь форма трубы в 209 метров, стекло, ладно - Стекло более-менее, но стекло Евразии чем плохое? Качеством? 
- Про качество могут сказать лишь те, кто своими глазами видит, какие "браки" там получаются.
Цвет? - Цвет тогда и у Исети ужасный, по правде говоря, т.к. один тон на весь ЕкатСити. - Голубой.

Про форму я бы с вашей стороны вообще молчал, нашли о чем говорить, труболюбы.


----------



## osmant

евра, а почему лично тебя это так задевает? остальные вроде сидят-молчат, ни с кем не спорят, один ты ))))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
А что я ещё должен делать, когда мою любимую башню обливают грязью, бувально говоря, что она ужасней Абраж-Аль-Бейта?

Откуда? Зачем?
Я не отдал голос за Исеть из-за того,... - Хотя все знают.
Но и из-за того, что я чисто увидал этот наплыв Уральцев, 
которые заметили, что их башню пустили на участие.

Ну пройдете вы Евразию, а дальше что? - Я же в комментах писал, 
как примерно всё происходит, когда чисто масса давит, 
при этом фигнюшка проходит дальше.

Прошли Евразию, прошли Меркурий, что уже дико смешно, а не просто смешно, прошли Федерацию, ну и фиг с ней, 
ОКО прошли - Это истерия вообще, но вот Эволюция. - А что Эволюция? 
Тоже массу врубите?
Не будете разбираться, что за башня, как выглядит, где находится. - Сразу голос за Исеть, то есть за своих?

Так глядишь и Бурж Дубай завалится от истерии смеха...

Я достаточно накричался - Свалю. Дальше посмотрим, что будет.


----------



## osmant

вот также наверное и поляки думают, видя в шапке очередной российский баннер...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ну если я Поляк, то что теперь меня? - Судить?

Мы говорим сейчас о *небоскрёбе* и высокой башне. - Что сравнивать просто нельзя, особенно учитывая, 
как довольно забавные персоны забавно заявляют: "Исеть выглядит лучше, чем Евразия" - Смешно, фу.

Одну практически закончили, а у второй на 10-м этаже копаются. -Лучше выглядит, называется.


----------



## croomm

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Народ, вы с ума сошли? Вы себя слышите? - Вы что за сравнение за такое придумали - Сравниваете мышь со слоном!
> 
> Получается чисто раскол - Каждый голосует сам за себя, не смотря на то, что предложено.
> 
> Голосуем за города, а не за здания.
> Именно про то и говорил, что сравнивать Евру и Исеть смешно, т.к. это два абсолютно разных здания.
> Прежде всего легче обосрать достатки, а недостатки оставить при себе.
> 
> У Исети лишь форма трубы в 209 метров, стекло, ладно - Стекло более-менее, но стекло Евразии чем плохое? Качеством?
> - Про качество могут сказать лишь те, кто своими глазами видит, какие "браки" там получаются.
> Цвет? - Цвет тогда и у Исети ужасный, по правде говоря, т.к. один тон на весь ЕкатСити. - Голубой.
> 
> Про форму я бы с вашей стороны вообще молчал, нашли о чем говорить, труболюбы.


Вкусы у всех разные. И конечно не мне тебе навязывать свои представления о красоте. Поэтому как ты не понимаешь, как можно восторгаться Исетья, так я не понимаю, как можно любить Евразию. Лично для меня, она некрасивая со всех сторон, - уродское стекло, странная форма, напоминающая китайские небоскребы 90х, и даже рост её, при её недостатках, только подчеркивает её уродство. 

Исеть, - отличный небоскрёб. При простоте форм, удачный выбор цвета и качества стекла. Башня кажется естественным и современным. Мне нравится. И я рад за Е-бург. Конечно Исети не получится конкурировать с Эволюции, но Евразии она выше на порядок.


----------



## Malahit

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Народ, вы с ума сошли? Вы себя слышите? - Вы что за сравнение за такое придумали - Сравниваете мышь со слоном!
> 
> Получается чисто раскол - Каждый голосует сам за себя, не смотря на то, что предложено.
> 
> Голосуем за города, а не за здания.
> Именно про то и говорил, что сравнивать Евру и Исеть смешно, т.к. это два абсолютно разных здания.
> Прежде всего легче обосрать достатки, а недостатки оставить при себе.
> 
> У Исети лишь форма трубы в 209 метров, стекло, ладно - Стекло более-менее, *но стекло Евразии чем плохое? Качеством? *
> - Про качество могут сказать лишь те, кто своими глазами видит, какие "браки" там получаются.
> Цвет? - Цвет тогда и у Исети ужасный, по правде говоря, т.к. один тон на весь ЕкатСити. - Голубой.
> 
> Про форму я бы с вашей стороны вообще молчал, нашли о чем говорить, труболюбы.


Евразия, если бы "Евразию" воплотили как на рендерах, было бы 50/50. Но грязно-болотного цвета остекление убило весь Сити, я видел, что это признавали и завсегдатаи московского форума. Кроме высоты от первоначального замысла ничего и не осталось. Исеть как раз не монотонной будет, а с оранжевыми элементами фасада. Плюс корона, плюс четырёхцветное освещение фасада. Плюс остальные небоскрёбы рядом с "Исетью" вполне могут получить разноцветные фасады, как на рендерах.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Ну если я Поляк, то что теперь меня? - Судить?
> 
> Мы говорим сейчас о *небоскрёбе* и высокой башне. - Что сравнивать просто нельзя, особенно учитывая,
> как довольно забавные персоны забавно заявляют: "Исеть выглядит лучше, чем Евразия" - Смешно, фу.
> 
> Одну практически закончили, а у второй на 10-м этаже копаются. -Лучше выглядит, называется.


Два небоскрёба нельзя сравнивать? Или о чём ты? И о каких ты говоришь 10 этажах, если у Исети через несколько месяцев топ, 45-й этаж, ЕМНИП, строят? :nuts:



Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> А что я ещё должен делать, когда мою любимую башню обливают грязью, бувально говоря, что она ужасней Абраж-Аль-Бейта?


Зря ты сравнил с Абраж-Аль-Байтом, он действительно лучше. :lol:



Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Откуда? Зачем?
> Я не отдал голос за Исеть из-за того,... - Хотя все знают.
> Но и из-за того, что я чисто увидал этот наплыв Уральцев,
> которые заметили, что их башню пустили на участие.
> 
> Ну пройдете вы Евразию, а дальше что? - Я же в комментах писал,
> как примерно всё происходит, когда чисто масса давит,
> при этом фигнюшка проходит дальше.
> 
> Прошли Евразию, прошли Меркурий, что уже дико смешно, а не просто смешно, прошли Федерацию, ну и фиг с ней,
> ОКО прошли - Это истерия вообще, но вот Эволюция. - А что Эволюция?
> Тоже массу врубите?
> Не будете разбираться, что за башня, как выглядит, где находится. - Сразу голос за Исеть, то есть за своих?
> 
> Так глядишь и Бурж Дубай завалится от истерии смеха...
> 
> Я достаточно накричался - Свалю. Дальше посмотрим, что будет.


Как ты серьёзно относишься к такой фигне как это голосование! 

Пока мы имеем наоборот давящую московскую массу (чисто по демографическим причинам, 12 млн против 1,5 млн), поэтому какого-то положительного результата для "Исети" я бы не ожидал. "Евразия" в любом случае не пройдёт ни Меркурий, ни Эволюцию.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Она выше Евры лишь по показателю качества.
Я не понимаю, что страного в форме. - Может внятно объясните, что плохого/ужасного в форме?
Раз форма у Евразии ужасная, то чем лучше форма Исети? - Труба-труба?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Малахит*, а вот моё мнение таково, что с Абражем сравнится лишь Абраж.
Либо вы бредите, либо реально смотрели живьем на Евру и на АбраЖ-Аль-Бейт. - Сравнивали их.

У Исети возводят хоть 10-й, хоть 20-й - разницы особой нет. Главное, что её каркас лишь на половину возвели.
У вашего Антея тоже корону хотели делать, но не сделали. Исеть будет обрубком. - Трубой. И всё.

Ужас какой-то. Масса голосует за объект. - Удивлением являлось бы то, если бы Уралец отправил голос в сторону Евры.



> "Евразия" в любом случае не пройдёт ни Меркурий, ни Эволюцию.


Не пройдет. - И не надо. Будет удивительно, если Исеть пройдет Меркурий и Эво.


----------



## Demisgr77

Проголосовал за Исеть. Как тут отмечалось она выглядить элегантней, дороже и даже современней. Евразия берет высотой, сделайте её такойже высотой как Исеть, она будет смотрется как офисник из 80-х, со своим зеленным стеклом.
Ведь все знают что на психическом уровне темно синий цвет ассоциирутся с богатсвом, а медные полоски ещё больше вносят элитности. 
Если бы стекла Исети были бы точно такого цвета как на Евразии, то она выглядела бы не современно и дешево, как офисник из 80-х.


----------



## Malahit

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Малахит*, а вот моё мнение таково, что с Абражем сравнится лишь Абраж.
> Либо вы бредите, либо реально смотрели живьем на Евру и на АбраЖ-Аль-Бейт. - Сравнивали их.


У Аль-Байта нет аналогов, у Евразии их полно. Сравнение не в пользу второй.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> У Исети возводят хоть 10-й, хоть 20-й - разницы особой нет. Главное, что её каркас лишь на половину возвели.
> У вашего Антея тоже корону хотели делать, но не сделали.
> 
> Ужас какой-то. Масса голосует за объект. - Удивлением являлось бы то, если бы Уралец отправил голос в сторону Евры.


Каркас возведён на 75-80%, остекление на 40%, прибл. 

У Антея корона мешала бы мойке стёкол из-за сложной формы верхушки здания, эксплуатируемой к тому же, тут другой абсолютно случай, повторение маловероятно.

Я за Око ещё проголосовал .



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я не понимаю, что страного в форме. - Может внятно объясните, что плохого/ужасного в форме?
> Раз форма у Евразии ужасная, то чем лучше форма Исети? - Труба-труба?


Ужасно хотя бы то, что ничего хорошего в нём нет, ничем не цепляет.  С некоторых ракурсов к тому же здание на какого-то горбуна похоже. 

Форма у Исети не трубы, посмотри разрезы  Первый проект и правда в чём-то был интереснее,.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Malahit said:


> У Аль-Байта нет аналогов, у Евразии их полно. Сравнение не в пользу второй.


Аналоги Евразии просим в студию.


Malahit said:


> Каркас возведён на 75-80%, остекление на 40%, прибл.
> У Антея корона мешала бы мойке стёкол из-за сложной формы верхушки здания, эксплуатируемой к тому же, тут другой абсолютно случай, повторение маловероятно.
> Я за Око ещё проголосовал .


Молодцы. Не забудьте проголосовать за Исеть, когда та будет в "поединке" с Федерацией/Меркурием/Эволюцией.


Malahit said:


> Ужасно хотя бы то, что ничего хорошего в нём нет, ничем не цепляет.  С некоторых ракурсов к тому же здание на какого-то горбуна похоже.
> 
> Форма у Исети не трубы, посмотри разрезы  Первый проект и правда в чём-то был интереснее,.


Боже мой... - Найдите минусы в своей уродке, после чего лезьте туда, где вам места в мире нет, на данный момент.

Ужас - Евра - Сплошной минус. Исеть - Сплошной плюс. 
Как же дальше нам жить, такие ценители ахринетиктуры нашлись... Ой-ой-ой... Вай-вай-вай...

*Закроем тему - Не надо никакие аналоги искать, сидите и... дальше о своей Исети.
Противно до жути.

Прошу больше на мои посты на эту тему не отвечать.*


----------



## osmant

да, и правда! народ, хватит Никиту троллить! )))


----------



## Chimer

Malahit said:


> Пока мы имеем наоборот давящую московскую массу (чисто по демографическим причинам, 12 млн против 1,5 млн), поэтому какого-то положительного результата для "Исети" я бы не ожидал.


Пока я вижу, что многие москвичи отдали голос "Исети" (в том числе несколько модераторов), так что никакой давящей массы нет... Как уже сказано, я лично пытаюсь голосовать объективно, и высота тут тоже не решающий фактор для меня. Если бы против "Исети" была бы "Империя" или "Город столиц", которые я не люблю, было бы совсем другое дело, но Евразия мне действительно нравится, несмотря на некоторые мелкие недостатки. И форма у нее действительно интересней, на мой вкус.


----------



## Radiokott

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Ужас какой-то. Масса голосует за объект. - Удивлением являлось бы то, если бы Уралец отправил голос в сторону Евры.


я уралец, и при этом проголосовал за Евру. Хоть она мне меньше всего нравится в Сити (не считая недомерки башню2000/северную)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Значит есть на моей стороне правда...


----------



## Malahit

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Аналоги Евразии просим в студию.
> 
> *Закроем тему - Не надо никакие аналоги искать, сидите и... дальше о своей Исети.
> Противно до жути.
> 
> Прошу больше на мои посты на эту тему не отвечать.*


Ну не надо так не надо.



Chimer said:


> Пока я вижу, что многие москвичи отдали голос "Исети" (в том числе несколько модераторов), так что никакой давящей массы нет... Как уже сказано, я лично пытаюсь голосовать объективно, и высота тут тоже не решающий фактор для меня. Если бы против "Исети" была бы "Империя" или "Город столиц", которые я не люблю, было бы совсем другое дело, но Евразия мне действительно нравится, несмотря на некоторые мелкие недостатки. И форма у нее действительно интересней, на мой вкус.


Многие знакомые москвичи и многие москвичи сиречь не одно и то же. Вы же не все 158 голосов просматривали на предмет московскости? Да и из московских модераторов только 1 проголосовал за, вроде бы, из 3. А если бы не было "мобилизации" уральцев, то об объективности голосования вообще бы не было речи. Но а о вкусах не спорят.

PS. Как обычно, не знакомые с проектом участники перед голосованием смотрят на рендер, а не на его реальное воплощение. У "Исети" рендер хуже, чем у Евразии, а воплощение с точностью наоборот.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Дождитесь окончания строительства Исети, ну хотя бы T/O. - Что же вы впереди паровоза?...

Исеть продула - Тому и гуд.
Урал - Не Россия. (Во всяком случае я надеюсь, что в скором так и будет)


----------



## osmant

а вот мы наоборот считаем, что Москва - это не Россия )))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Счаз.


----------



## Malahit

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Счаз.


Сказал Photo Correspondent из city Moscow :lol: В Москве единственный российский анклав, это Капотня, а даже Бирюлёво уже Москвабадистан, вот так. Просветил немного Никиту. :lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Да мне как-то по тому самому музыкальному инструменту.
И это мне сказал человек с Урала - Где всё изподвыподверта.


----------



## osmant

Народ, не дразните Никиту! а то еще раздумает со мной в апреле пить ))))


----------



## vartal

Malahit said:


> В Москве единственный российский анклав, это Капотня, а даже Бирюлёво уже Москвабадистан, вот так.


Это Капотня российский анклав? :lol: Как раз-таки, представителей "дружественных" нам государств там весьма немалое количество "проживает".


Malahit said:


> Просветил немного Никиту. :lol:


Скорее в лужу сел с просвещением.


----------



## Malahit

vartal said:


> Это Капотня российский анклав? :lol: Как раз-таки, представителей "дружественных" нам государств там весьма немалое количество "проживает".
> Скорее в лужу сел с просвещением.


Жуть, всё-таки доискоренили Россию внутри МКАДА. В лужу не сел, лужи сегодня у нас замёрзли, снег пошёл :lol:


----------



## vartal

Malahit said:


> Жуть, всё-таки доискоренили Россию внутри МКАДА. В лужу не сел, лужи сегодня у нас замёрзли, снег пошёл :lol:


Ой, да ладно те, температура в районе нуля, а днём даже чуть выше.


----------



## raisonnable

Иногда фотохостинги антивирусы блокируют. Помнится, с Мухинским такое было.


----------



## ancov

Проголосовал за Вену. Башня офигенная.


----------



## vartal

ancov said:


> Проголосовал за Вену. Башня офигенная.


Ай-яй-яй :nono:


----------



## CemenTT

Хоть это и не совсем "турниры" форума, но все равно выложу это здесь...

*Давайте поможем нашей башне Эволюция победить!* 

http://mipim-peoples-choice-award.com/projects/evolution-tower?limit=24#container

http://gorproject.ru/ru/progolosujte-za-bashnyu-evolyuciya-mipim-peoples-choice-award


----------



## vartal

А тем временем, идёт турнирное голосование, где среди участников есть ОКО, так что, поддержим


----------



## alley cat

Шанхай, уделывает ОКО.

Московская башня мне больше нравится, но победит Шанхайская башня, она на 300 метров выше!


----------



## vartal

И что, главное чтобы тупо было выше?


----------



## alley cat

vartal said:


> И что, главное чтобы тупо было выше?


В моём предыдущем комментарии есть ответ на этот вопрос. Раз я за ОКО, голос отдал.


----------



## martin_marksman

проголосовал за ОКО, хотя Шанхайская башня конечно чуток круче.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну у ОКО против "Шанхая" шансов прямо скажем никаких и не было это разные "высотные" категории  Зато в европейском кубке У "Эволюции" никаких проблем :cheers:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20160226


----------



## dars-dm

В сегодняшнем конкурсе здание похоже на штаны. Кто за такое голосует?


----------



## vartal

Чем вот многим нравится этот китайский обмылок, что именно его выбирают? Уж не только ведь тупо из-за высоты? :hmm:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Из-за высоты.
Ты сам говорил.

Кстати, Вартал, ты же умный человек, а не дурак, хотя я считаю именно до наоборот: скажи пожалуйста, какую башню я выберу, за какую проголосую, если они столкнуться когда-нибудь?

*Al Yaqoub Tower (328 m)* *VS* *Evolution Tower (245.9 m)*
















Только ты подумай, прежде чем сделать вывод, а то я реально озадачен, с чего ты такие гениальные выводы делаешь.


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Чем вот многим нравится этот китайский обмылок, что именно его выбирают? Уж не только ведь тупо из-за высоты? :hmm:


Башня красива. Увы, "Эволюция" тут не конкурент.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Хорошо, Вартал, ладно. Из-за высоты. Раз тебя это устроит, то пусть оно так и будет.


----------



## vartal

Ну вот и умничка, не всё так безнадёжно, как я полагал.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Вартал, извини, но вот я тут хочу один момент уточнить, чтоб потом не удивляться:

Если я проголосую за вот это здание тыц мышкой, или вот за это тыц (тыц, тыц), а не за Эволюцию, то какой вердикт ты здесь вынесешь, как эксперт в строительстве и архитектуре?
- Все эти башни ниже Эволюции.


----------



## Contr

"Весело" седня здесь, даже каменты в сетях появились, типа "двое унылых пытаются зажечь", "второй тоже задержавшийся". :lol: Скоморохи, епта :lol:


----------



## osmant

Фигасе, видимо, в мое отсутствие здесь интеллектуальная беседа была )))


----------



## Contr

Беседа была, интеллекта ноль, соответственно, интеллектуальной беседы не было, сплошное УГ. "Тыц-тыц, ты дурак", "не отвечаю таким", "ты ответь иначе это ты дурак", и все в таком формате.


----------



## vartal

Contr said:


> "Весело" седня здесь, даже каменты в сетях появились


В каких сетях-то, шутник? Рыболовных что ль?


----------



## raisonnable

После такого экспромта звание шутника по праву принадлежит тебе.


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> После такого экспромта звание шутника по праву принадлежит тебе.


Да нет уж, я так шутить, как некоторые, ещё не научился, так что, можешь это почётное звание присвоить себе любимому. Пользуйся им, не стесняйся.


----------



## raisonnable

Хорошо.


----------

